

Can these Simple Cartoons Redesign Education? - AznHisoka
http://www.fastcodesign.com/1665798/can-these-simple-animations-help-redesign-education

======
padwiki
I've watched a few of them and no, they can't. They can be condescending and
long winded though...so there's that.

